# dEdmonton Tv



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

we have a local halloween grop in Edmonton that helps promote all things halloween, the head of the group known as mr pumpkin head has made a little vidio of what goes on in our Haunted town aka dEdmonton heres the vid of dedmonton tv




!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick ass, dude!

Next time we're in Montreal visiting my in-laws, maybe I'll road trip west to hang lol.

Congrats and great job!


----------



## Graverobber (Dec 7, 2010)

That was great! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great first episode! I like that there's info of interest for everyone not just to people from dEdmonton. Looking forward to more. (of I course I really liked that he plugged my Haunt Calendar too!


----------

